

Show HN: One Person Canadian Startup, eh (1 year old) - timtooltime
http://artsavenue.ca

======
shanelja
When I opened your splash page, I had no idea what it did, I clicked a link,
waited for it to load, it took too long so I closed it.

You need to have a clear message about your product when someone hits your
website, not just a list of cities, otherwise, poor, uneducated people like me
get confused and leave the site.

~~~
timtooltime
Recently, someone said they same thing. will be working on that today to make
a clear what we do. thanks again.

------
sebg
Is this like <http://artcards.cc/> but for all kinds of art events? Per
shanelja's comment - put a 1 sentence description of what your site does. I
looked up new york and found some interesting events that I hadn't heard of,
so there's value there.

~~~
timtooltime
yeah were trying to grow! glad you found something! haven't heard of artcards,
took a peek and saw what they did. We do all art events like you said. thanks
for the kind comments!

~~~
sebg
of course - good luck. If you have any follow up questions please email me -
always happy to help out

